# OK, another question!



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks to those who gave feedback on my last question. I guess I'm leaving the boat back at the cabin this year, that should be new to me. Is it best to set up a dozen or so decoys with my waders on a pothole? Or to bring some canadian honker silluetes and set up in a field? Now what's the deal with hunting on farm land? Do I need to get farmers permission before I set up in a field or enter property to jump a pond? Like for the early goose season now, do I need to get their permission before I hunt a field. Or am I best off just staying away from fields and hunting the potholes with some floater honkers and a few mallards mixed in? I'm just looking for some advice on the most effective means to go about the upcoming hunts. You guys have obviously been hunting North Dakota for a long time and maybe can give me a few tricks of the trade so I don't have to waste too many hunts along the learning curve. Also, what's the deal with the "rest areas"? Are they totally restricted to waterfowl hunting? Are they privately owned? And is it true that they will be completely open during the early goose season? Thanks again for any help that you might be able to give to me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One BIG question hannsoni that I didn't think of...If you are from Minn and a student at UND you are still a non-res.The early Canada season is res. only so you won't be able to hunt that.The first week of regular season is also res. only.You will have to get a non-res license and pick 14 days you want to hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Technically, if it's not posted you can hunt it...make sure you stay away from farm houses (440 yards), highways, and cattle. If it's completely fenced in and gated, you need to get permission. It's probably a good idea to always ask permission. Most of the time you'll get on.

Rest areas are closed to hunting all season, it's basically a refuge.

Decoying ducks isn't too difficult, but not all potholes are as productive. With some good scouting you'll be able to determine which potholes are used most often.

If you want to get mallards in a field, here's a little tip. If you have any snow goose decoys, they are mallard magnets at times. I've set up snow decoys when there wasn't a snow goose for hundreds of miles and the birds poured in. They seem to find safety with snows (I don't blame them), so more than often they'll come in. I haven't had as much luck with ducks in Canada field decoys. It's really hit and miss.

The most important part of hunting ducks/geese in ND is scouting. The more familiar with an area you are, the more predictable it will become.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hannsoni,

Better check with the ND game and fish. I think you might be able to get a resident license if you are a full time student living in ND.

Seems that most mallard shooting on opening days is in the potholes and not in the fields. We've found the mallards are hard to pinpoint in our areas as to which fields they're using just because there are too many fields to scout. I'd look for a larger slough for the morning hours and then try to find a smaller slough with good vegetation for the afternoon and evening. Some of our best decoying for ducks has come in small sloughs in the evening. They seem to really drop-in with out too much hesitation.

And lastly, leave the boat home unless you just have to hunt deep water. Most of the prairie sloughs have good bottoms to walk and a pair of chest waders work great. We really get a kick out of all the duck boats on the highway in the Fall that are heading to ND, most of them have out of state plates. What ever works I guess.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This non-res student thing is a grey area.We have a junior college here and I know that out of state students have to buy non-res licenses even if they live here while they are going to school.The legislators from my district have tried to change this the last couple of sessions and it has gone down each time.I really think if they are full time students living here from out of state they should be able to buy a res license.I don't see them as any different than the guys on the air bases here.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chris...are you sure about the rest areas?I think that the state rest areas are open to hunting during the early Canada seasn.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You're probably right Ken...I guess I was referring to the regular season.

If they can open up the rest areas for special season's like the spring, I'm sure they could do the same for the fall.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes there open during the early season.


----------

